# Cherry Melomel



## masta (Dec 11, 2005)

Transferred my Cherry Melomel yesterday from primary to the secondary with the funnel method to catch the chunks of dried fruit.









Using 12 oz of Montmorency Tart Cherry Juice Concentrate<SUP> </SUP>(68 Brix).


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 11, 2005)

Yum, that looks good. 

Where did you get that carboy with the imprinted label? That's very 
interesting.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a V-8 right now.



Bet it taste better though.


----------



## summersolstice (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good Masta! I began a straight mead at 1.100 and fermented it out
for two weeks to
.996 and then racked it on canned Oregon tart cherries and more honey.
I began the primary fermentation on 9-10-05 and bottled 9-11-05. It
tastes soo good now that I'm afraid I wont have the patience to allow
it to properly age.


----------



## masta (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice color and cool label! 


I did a Red Raspberry Melomel with some Oregon Fruit and tasted it the other da.....it is good but still needs more aging.


----------

